# Storage box



## Tennessee Mud (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how to water prof the storage box on the left front finder


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Place all items in a zipp lock bag before putting them in there,LOL the design of it really is not going to make a 100% dry box. Even with modding I wouldnt trust it. Get ya an ammo can or a pelican box.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

sloboy said:


> Place all items in a zipp lock bag before putting them in there,LOL the design of it really is not going to make a 100% dry box. Even with modding I wouldnt trust it. Get ya an ammo can or a pelican box.


agree, i put some silicone in the spot where the rubber meets at both ends and it did not help awhole lot...get ya some ammo cans and make sure they are in good shape, or that pelican box he was talkin about


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Plano makes a nice waterproof box in a couple different sizes can be found at bass pro shops in the ammo section Very similar to the pelican boxes and half the price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ x2. Plano or pelican.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sloboy said:


> Place all items in a zipp lock bag before putting them in there,LOL the design of it really is not going to make a 100% dry box. Even with modding I wouldnt trust it. Get ya an ammo can or a pelican box.


Exactly what I told him via email. lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah that thing sucks but your best bet is to take that liner off the lid and silicone the top of the box and that will make like a gasket type lid.....I wouldn't trust it though.....like others said pelican makes some good boxes


----------



## Tennessee Mud (Nov 8, 2011)

sloboy said:


> Place all items in a zipp lock bag before putting them in there,LOL the design of it really is not going to make a 100% dry box. Even with modding I wouldnt trust it. Get ya an ammo can or a pelican box.


 i tried the zipp lock bag and it messed up my ipod


----------



## Tennessee Mud (Nov 8, 2011)

i will try the pelican box or the other box then thanks guys for the help


----------



## Tennessee Mud (Nov 8, 2011)

how do u check emails on here


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll trade you a nice rear titan Lounger for your fender dry box and some cash and your problem is solved. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Tennessee Mud said:


> i tried the zipp lock bag and it messed up my ipod


 
Hate to say this but that is called "self inflicted damage". You cant fully seal a zip lock with a wire going in to it. Otter box makes a 100% water proof box for an Ipod and for the touch (I have one) yeah they are kinda expensive but its better than than having to buy TWO Ipods. Just saying.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My pelican box is like $30 from various places. Has a sealed 3.5mm head phone cord to plug into your phone and lets you plug into your outside signal cable that same.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys I just saw where CTD was runnin a sale on ammo boxes for $10 if anyone was wantin to save a lil. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Ctd??


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Cheaper than dirt






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, there's one by my house.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

